# Beztēma >  Ūdeņraža iegūšana..

## Neatkarīgais

Taa aiz gara liak netaa esmu viskautko salasiijies par ūdeņraža ģeneratoriem. ( var samekleet HHO generator )
daudzi to pasniedz kaa ''super'' letoo ekonomisko utt degvielu mašīnā. tipa generatos ražo gāzi ko pa taisno laižam mašīnas dzinēja ieplūdē un visi laimiigi- atgaazes nav benzina patēriņš samazinās un zirgi pa priekšu skrien   ::  
labi tas taa.. man vairāk radās interese tīri ar šito paspēlēties  ::  ( nedomaju iegut kadu baigo ekonomiju vai vel sazin ko tikai gribu pameginat kaa tas darbojas ) varbut ir kādi ieteikumi kā tādu iekārtu labāk uzbūvēt? pagaidām zinu ka vajag traukā ar ūdeni salikt savstarpeji nesavienotas metala plaksnes metāla plāksnes un padot + un - lidzstravu bet lai starp + un - butu neitrala ( nekam nepievienota plāksne) bet vēl manīju ka ūdenim kautko jauc klāt... kautkas jauca sāli, kāds sodu, vēl manīju etiķi... kam tas vajadzīgs? vel interesē kāda metāla plāksnes labāk likt? un kā ir ar patērēto strāvu tādai ietaisei?  ::  domaju darbināt vīnu no 12v auto sprieguma kur kā zinām var pat 100 un vairāk A nosūkt ar visām no tā izrietošajām sekām. tapec domāju vai nevajag kautkadu A ierobežotaju un vai nebus jaliek kautkadi 50 mm^ kabeļi?  ::  vispār interesē jūsu domas par šo te  ::  atverta vieta diskusijām   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Parasti ņem neviss plāksnes bet nerūsējošā tērauda caurules.
Tā padarīšana kaut cik normāli varētu strādāt tikai rezonanses frekvencē.
Ja par šo te baigi interisējies tad meklē Stenlija Meijera patentus  ::  

Šaubos vai tev kas labs sanāks labākajā gadījumā impulsīva elektrolīze. 

Bet ceru ka tas neatturēs tevi no eksperimentiem.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> Parasti ņem neviss plāksnes bet nerūsējošā tērauda caurules.
> Tā padarīšana kaut cik normāli varētu strādāt tikai rezonanses frekvencē.
> Ja par šo te baigi interisējies tad meklē Stenlija Meijera patentus  
> 
> Šaubos vai tev kas labs sanāks labākajā gadījumā impulsīva elektrolīze. 
> 
> Bet ceru ka tas neatturēs tevi no eksperimentiem.


 ar ko domāji ''rezonanses frekvencē'' ? tjip augstakas frekvences lidzstravu vajag, nevis parastos autiņa 12v ?
par nerusejošo jau bija ideja- pašu trauku izveidot no jaunas notekcaurules gabala ( vins nav kā vecās- cinkots, bet gan spīdīgs, tapec gribaas domāt ka nerusējošais  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Nēsmu tik sīki pētījis šito padarīšanu. Spriegums gan bija jāceļ augstāks.
Ir dzirdēts par variantu ka ņem 12v uz 220v voltu pārveidotāju tālāk liek trafu lai samazinātu jaudu drusku laikam tīri tāpēc lai nenosvilinātu pārveidotāju.
Ar šādu variantu laikam varēja kādu 15% efektivitāti iegūt. Domāju ka var vēl labāk jo iepriekš minētā variantā frekvence ir zema un nekāda rezonanse.

Bet ir vēl problēmas ja šo iekārtu uzliek autiņam, lambda zonde sāk gļukot, laikam dēļ tvaika.

Ja ir interese vari sazināties ar šiem varu iedot kontaktus.

----------


## Texx

Esmu kādreiz spēlējies ar ūdens burku un līdzspriegumu. Man gan spriegums bija līdz 28V tikai. Viss notika dikti lēni. Bija doma ūdeņradi pildīt gaisa balonos un palaist. Bet tā arī līdz galam neiztaisīju, tur vajag savākšanas trauku kaut kādu sūkni, lai uzdzītu spiedienu ar ko to balonu piekačāt. Jāatceras, ka ūdeņradis ir sprāgstoša gāze. Bik lielāks apjoms un viena dzirkstele un pats ar visiem transformatoriem esi pie sienas pielīmēts.   ::  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjP2vuTr5nk
Var pameklēt arī citus klipus ar atslēgas vārdiem: Hydrogen generator.

----------


## Vinchi

Ūdeņradis ir īpaši bistams kad tas ir ideālā sajaukumā ar skābekli, viena dzirkstele un ir sprādziens. Tīrs ūdeņradis pat nav tik bīstams kā šis sajaukums.

----------


## Jon

> tjip augstakas frekvences lidzstravu vajag?


 Tas gan labi izklausās!

----------


## Delfins

bez O2 jau vispār neviena gāze/tvaiki nedegs  :: 

Un jā.. augstākās frekvences līdzstrāva - vnk spārda  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

doma, ka augstas frekvences lidzstrava nav iespejama? nu bet ja spriegums nekad nav zem 0, tad jau sanak, ka ta tomer ir pulsejosa lidzstrava, nevis mainstrava?  :: 

Kas attiecas uz udenraza iegusanu, tad domaju, ka, jo tiraks udens, jo labak, jo preteja gadijuma tu karse udeni un ta ir lieka energijas teresana. Interesanti, vai degvielas paterins samazinas tapec, ka pazeminas dzineja jauda ar visu sito sviestaino uzparikti?

LAi nu ka - doma loti vienkarsa - ap vienu cauruli bus burbulisi ar skabekli, ap otru bus burbulisi ar udenradi. Burbulisi celas augsa, jo ir vieglaki par udeni. Tev vajag tadu sistemu, ku anods ir atdalits no katoda (teiksim - ar metala plaksni starpa) un talak dzivi caurumi. pa vienu naks lauka skabeklis, pa otru udenradis, ko tu varesi barot ieksa dzineja. Uztaisit - manupart - loti loti vienkarsi. Skaties tikai, lai skabekla dala butu labi atdalita no udenraza. Spradziens nekads tur nebus, vajag temperaturu, bet sa vai ta.
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

klasiskā kļūda.. cilvēki domā, ka ieguldot mazāku enerģiju, dabūs vēl lielāku  :: 
āķis ātri izlādēsies, un izmaksas tāpat nāksies likt remontā/nomaiņā. Bulšits tas viss - jo sarežģītāks process, jo lielāka zudumi, izmaksas un attiecīgi lietderīgums.

----------


## a_masiks

> klasiskā kļūda.. cilvēki domā, ka ieguldot mazāku enerģiju, dabūs vēl lielāku


 Aga... klasiskais mīts par mūžigo dzinēju -  motors griež ģenerātoru, ģenerātors ražo strāvu, strāva ražo ūdenŗaža gāzi, gāze griež motoru, mēs braucam svilpodami, nemaksājam par benzīnu ne kapeikas.




> Tev vajag tadu sistemu, ku anods ir atdalits no katoda (teiksim - ar metala plaksni starpa)


 arī šis ir mīts. Ja vajag atdalīt skābekli no ūdeņraža - vajadzīgs atdalīt elektrodus ar izolātora plāksni, kurai ir liels caumurs zem elektrolīta līmeņa, vai izmantot 2 atsevišķus traukus, kurus savieno īss, resns kanāls. Ja atdalīsim ar metāla plāksni, kura pilnībā sadala trauku uz pusēm - iegūsim 2 papildus virsmas, uz kurām izdalīsies gāze - vienā pusē skābeklis, otrā - ūdeņradis.




> Kas attiecas uz udenraza iegusanu, tad domaju, ka, jo tiraks udens, jo labak, jo preteja gadijuma tu karse udeni un ta ir lieka energijas teresana.


 nepareizi. Skolas ķīmijas viela - elektrolīti un elektrolīze. Absolūti tīrs ūdens ir dielektriķis. Strāvu nevada. Piejaucot sārmus vai sāļus, notiek strāvas vadīšana sāls jonu šķīdumā. Tb -  lai elektrība plūstu no viena elektroda uz otru -  nepieciešami sāls joni. 




> Tā padarīšana kaut cik normāli varētu strādāt tikai rezonanses frekvencē


 ?????? Atvainojos - par kādu rezonansi un kādu frekvenci te ir runa?

----------


## Vinchi

Saprotu daudzu cilvēku skepsi šaj padarīšanai dēļ tiem stulbajiem video iekš youtube kur sola brīnumu lietas  :: 

Bet diezgan reāli man škiet parastu elektrolīzi padarīt drusku efektīvāku ar tehniskiem līdzekļiem.

Vienu interesantu ideju kaut kur lasīju par variantu elekrolīzēt ūdens tvaiku. Varētu pat būt vieglāk sadalīt H un O2.
Ūdens tvaiku varētu pat mēģināt aizstāt ar ultraskaņas miglas taisītāju. Bet tās ir tikai idejas.

Nepiekrītu ka vajadzētu atdalīt H no O2 (atsevišķi savākt). Jo H un O2 sajaukums ir ideāls degmaisījums. Parasti šo degmaisījumu drošības pēc iegūst nelielos daudzumos un tikai pirms iepludināšanas motorā.

Vēl ir interesanta lieta ar ūdeņraža degļiem ka gar degošu degli itkā var ātri nobraukt ar roku un nekādu apdegumu neiegūst. Atsķirībā no propāna degļa kur apdegumi ir neizbēgami. Nezinu kā tas ir izskaidrojams.

----------


## a_masiks

> Vēl ir interesanta lieta ar ūdeņraža degļiem ka gar degošu degli itkā var ātri nobraukt ar roku un nekādu apdegumu neiegūst. Atsķirībā no propāna degļa kur apdegumi ir neizbēgami. Nezinu kā tas ir izskaidrojams.


 Izskaidrojams ar urbānajiem mītiem. Nobrauc ar roku virs gāzes plīts degļa. Ja darīsi pietiekoši ātri - apdegumu nebūs /metāna vai propāna-butāna gāze/. To pašu var izveikt ar sveces liesmu. Nu un tad? Fizika, un tikai...

----------


## Vinchi

Par rezonanses frekvenci!
Divas metāla turbas viena iekš otras veido kondensātoru ūdenī + spole kura dod iekšā paaugstinātu spriegumu var rezonēt.

Ūdenim pašam arī ir kaut kāda rezonanses frekvence bet tā laikam bija ļoti augsta.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

vispar es negrasos viņu darbināt tikai no aķa, piemeram ieslegt to ietaisi tikai kad masiinas motors darbojas  ::  un nekas tam aķim nenotiks. un arii nesaprotu kapec jaatdala h no o2 ? ja nu vienigi tiešām- drošiba lai taa uzparikte neuzraujas gaisaa   ::  nu katraa zinaa bus jamegina ar kautko tadu paspeleties  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.hionsolar.com/n-hion96.htm

----------


## a_masiks

> Divas metāla turbas viena iekš otras veido kondensātoru ūdenī + spole kura dod iekšā paaugstinātu spriegumu var rezonēt.


 Nu, takā plāksnes 1) ir diezgan tālu viena no otras 2) elektrolīts vai sāļais ūdens ir ar ļoti zemu "kondensātora" šuntējošo pretestību =  svārstību kontūrs būs ar mazu kapacitāti un dramatiski zemu labumu. Kaut kādas svārstības notiks tikai aktīvi tās uzspiežot, nevis pašsvārstību ceļā.

----------


## Powerons

Šinī gadījumā nemaz nevajag līdzstrāvu jo pietiek ar ūdeņraža-skābekļa sajaukumu.

Labs variants varētu būt pielietojot Royer shēmu. Man šķiet labāk izmēģināt nekā radīt neskaitāmas teorijas.
Shēmā primārā kontūra svārstību lokā kondensatora vietā pieslēdz ūdenī esošās plāksnes, protams labāk caurule caurulē,
lai reāli izveidojās kondensators.
Shēma vienmēr pati atrod svārstību kontūra pašrezonansi un varēs izmēģināt visādus rezonanses eksperimentus.

Šaubos vai šeit  esoši visu zinošie skeptiķi varēs ar pilnu pārliecību teikt, ka elektrolizi neietekmē, ja tai pieliekts papildus mainīgs elektriskais lauks veidojot kapacitāti, ūdens kas daļēji darbojās kā dielektriķis, un ap kondensatora plāksnēm mainīgs magnētiskais lauks, lai nezustu lieka enerģija, tad vis protams rezonansē.

Ir vēl viena pozitīva īpašība šij shēmai, svārstību kontūrā paceļas spriegusm, tā kā elektrolīzej jebkurā gadījumā janotiek ātrāk.
Shēma:
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2530

----------


## Delfins

> vispar es negrasos viņu darbināt tikai no aķa, piemeram ieslegt to ietaisi tikai kad masiinas motors darbojas


 aha, un "nosēdināsi" ģeneratora strāvu... un lai izlīdzinātu starpību, ko patērēs elektrolīze, vajadzēs augstākus apgriezienus ģeneratoram, ko nozīmē benzīna patēriņš... Kamōn... kā jau teicu, jo sarežgītāka sistēma, jo vairāk zudumu (un attiecīgi mazāks "КПД")

----------


## AndrisZ

Poweron, Tu pats vismaz esi paeksperimentējis, ieliekot ūdenī divus elektrodus un paskatījies cik daudz gāzes izdalās  pieslēdzot līdzstrāvu un cik maiņstrāvu?

----------


## Steorn

> Poweron, Tu pats vismaz esi paeksperimentējis, ieliekot ūdenī divus elektrodus un paskatījies cik daudz gāzes izdalās  pieslēdzot līdzstrāvu un cik maiņstrāvu?


 Un pats iekāpj tajā vannā ar ūdeni   ::

----------


## AndrisZ

::  
Es biju domājis kā 7.klases fizikas eksperimentu glāzē un ar 12v transformatoru pieslēdzot  pa taisno vai caur diodēm.
Bet vannā un bez transformatora, protams, jautrāk!  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> vispar es negrasos viņu darbināt tikai no aķa, piemeram ieslegt to ietaisi tikai kad masiinas motors darbojas 
> 
> 
>  aha, un "nosēdināsi" ģeneratora strāvu... un lai izlīdzinātu starpību, ko patērēs elektrolīze, vajadzēs augstākus apgriezienus ģeneratoram, ko nozīmē benzīna patēriņš... Kamōn... kā jau teicu, jo sarežgītāka sistēma, jo vairāk zudumu (un attiecīgi mazāks "КПД")


 cik tad A taa elektrolize varetu noriit?
taa kad visu sasleeda- gaismas tuvas+ talas + miglas + pecka + stikla apsilde + logu tiritaji+ muzika un vel piepipetaju iespiez   ::   v nekritaas un palika nemainiigi 14,5  ::  un motora apgriezieni arii nekritaas.

----------


## Delfins

āķis sēžas..

Atbilde tev re kur:
http://www.firstpr.com.au/blimp/electrolysis.html





> A "Type B Levin Cell" measures 43 x 37 x 8 1/2", weighs 325 pounds (147
> kg), takes a current of 600 amps (sheessh!) and produces 9.6 cubic feet
> of hydrogen an hour (and half this volume of oxygen).   At 35.31 cubic
> feet per cubic metre, this means 0.27 cubic metres an hour.


 tā ir atbilde, ja tu patiešām grasies dzinējam barot iekšā `H` pietiekamā daudzumā, lai tas vispār būtu kaut cik jēdzīgi "priekš zirgiem" un degvielas taupīšanas.
Otrkārt, mēs visi zinam H + O2 degšanas rezultāts = h20... tu gribi savu dzinēju padarīt par tvaika mašīnu?

----------


## a_masiks

> Šaubos vai šeit esoši visu zinošie skeptiķi varēs ar pilnu pārliecību teikt, ka elektrolizi neietekmē, ja tai pieliekts papildus mainīgs elektriskais lauks veidojot kapacitāti, ūdens kas daļēji darbojās kā dielektriķis, un ap kondensatora plāksnēm mainīgs magnētiskais lauks, lai nezustu lieka enerģija, tad vis protams rezonansē.


 Skeptiķi tikai atgādinās sen zināmo shēmu - studentu tējkannu. 2 žiletes, 2 sērkociņi, nedaudz kokvilnas diega,  elektrības vads ar rozeti galā. Ieliekot šo "kondensātoru" ūdens glāzē un pieslēdzot 220V ~ 50Hz -  neizdalās ne skābeklis, nedz ūdeņradis. Izdalās siltums ūdens pretestības dēļ. Glāzē esošais šķidrums ātri uzvārās. Nav pamata domāt, ka 1kHz, 10kHz, 1Mhz, 100Mhz kaut ko mainītu šai sakarā. Ja neskaita radiotraucējumus, protams.

----------


## Steorn

Nu vispār jau maiņstrāva nav tas pats kas pulsējoša līdzstrāva.

----------


## a_masiks

> Nu vispār jau maiņstrāva nav tas pats kas pulsējoša līdzstrāva.


 Nav. Bet es tā arī neredzu - ko maiņstrāvas komponente var dot elektrolīzes procesā? Liekus zudumus siltumā? Neko liels ieguvums tas nav.
Nu, vēl impusveida strāva var ļaut atdzesēties elektrolītam, tā samazinot ūdens tvaika daudzumu gāzē. Lielāku produktivitāti gan tā nedod... tb - deggāzes daudzums ir proporcionāls līdzstrāvas efektīvajai vērtībai, nevis maximālajai impulsa vērtībai.

----------


## Delfins

Tā vien izskatās, ka lielākā daļa neizglītota, bet fantazē par augstām tehnoloģijām, mūžīgiem dzinējiem un ātriem jauniem čipiem, kas "plēš pušu" jebkuru citu...
Ambiciozie un naivie pašdarbnieki  ::

----------


## Steorn

> es tā arī neredzu - ko maiņstrāvas komponente var dot elektrolīzes procesā?


 Ja tas bija jautājums man, tad domāju ka neko labu tas nevar dot, bet ja ir pulsējoša līdzstrāva un nav normālas līdzstrāvas tad elektrolīzē var izmantot arī to. Neredzu tikai nekādu praktisko labumu laist motorā H2 un O2 sajaukumu, motors ātri korozēs un varēs vest uz servisu   ::

----------


## andrievs

Paldies par foršo diskusiju! No sirds izsmējos.
Rezonanses... frekvences... labi, ka vēl bez ezotērikas  :: 
Kaut gan nav jau ko jautroties - nožēlojami, jo ilustrē, kas atlicis no parastu lietu mācīšanas skolā...   
Barankas caurums bez "apvalka" !!!!

70-tajos gados šis viss bija kā 2x2 ikvienam puikam, kuram tas vien interesēja, un ja blakus bija kaut cik sevi cienošs fizikas un/vai ķīmijas skolotājs. 

Ja nu kādam ienāk prātā, ka visu nav jāinovē pašam, bet drīkst arī mācīties, tad uzmeklējiet kādu no šajās fotogrāfijās redzamajiem cilvēkiem:
http://foto.lu.lv/arhiivs/2008/c_mar/16/index.html

----------


## a_masiks

* Steorn*
Oki. Par pulsējošo līdzstrāvu šādā variantā man iebildumu tad nav...
Bet par to H2 un O2 motorā... nu, bet ļaudis!!! Da jebkurā benzīna vai dīzeļa vai gāzes dzinējā mums tiek padots ogļūdeņraža maisījums ar gaisu.... sadegšanas rezultātā veidojas CO2 un.... H2O  !!! Tb -  mēs iegūstam oglekļa oksīdu un ūdeņraža oksīdu!!!  ::  
Un neko... kaut kā braucam tomēr....

----------


## Steorn

> * Steorn*
> Oki. Par pulsējošo līdzstrāvu šādā variantā man iebildumu tad nav...
> Bet par to H2 un O2 motorā... nu, bet ļaudis!!! Da jebkurā benzīna vai dīzeļa vai gāzes dzinējā mums tiek padots ogļūdeņraža maisījums ar gaisu.... sadegšanas rezultātā veidojas CO2 un.... H2O  !!! Tb -  mēs iegūstam oglekļa oksīdu un ūdeņraža oksīdu!!!  
> Un neko... kaut kā braucam tomēr....


 Var jau būt, es pārvietojos ar tramvaju   ::

----------


## kabis

> Vēl ir interesanta lieta ar ūdeņraža degļiem ka gar degošu degli itkā var ātri nobraukt ar roku un nekādu apdegumu neiegūst. Atsķirībā no propāna degļa kur apdegumi ir neizbēgami. Nezinu kā tas ir izskaidrojams.


 Cik no fizikas atceros, tad propāna liesma ir sakarsētas oglekļa daļiņas. Savukārt dedzinot H2 oglekļa tur nav. Lai nu kā, bet rokas dedzinot neiesaku  ::

----------


## Powerons

Ja nu kādam ienāk prātā, ka visu nav jāinovē pašam, bet drīkst arī mācīties, 
tad labāk nemeklējiet kādu no šajās fotogrāfijās redzamajiem cilvēkiem, 
Viņi diez vai zinās daudz vairāk kā skolā-augstskolā iemācījušies
http://foto.lu.lv/arhiivs/2008/c_mar/16/index.html

Tad jau labāk mācīties no:
http://www.virtualsciencefair.org/2004/ ... araday.jpg
http://www.teslamap.com/images/guide/nikolatesla.jpg
http://www.tattva-viveka.de/victor/viktor.JPG
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/c ... Greuze.jpg

Skolas grāmatas nepalīdzēs, lai arī tur daudz labu zināšanu.
Inovātoriem ir DAUDZ ko darīt tanīs jomās ko šie zinātnieki pirms vairākiem simtiem gadu jau bija izpētījuši.

Nu ko skeptiķi! Pastāstiet, kas bija rakstīts, piemēram, Teslas patentos iztrūkstošajās lapās.
Cenzori nav pat pacentušies lapu numerāciju mainīt, tā kā var pat redzēt cik lapas izdzēstas!

Inovātori!!! Uz priekšu vēl ir daudz izgudrojumi kurus var no jauna atklāt, kas, pirms vairākiem simtiem gadu bija zināmi, un nevienā mūsdienu mācību grāmatā par tiem nebūs ne vārda. Laba izdevība uzzināt vairāk nekā kāds priekš tevis ieplānojis tev nepieciešamo izgudrojumu apjomu.

----------


## defs

Es domāju,ka tā lieta ar ūdeņradi strādā.Auto ģenerators uz 14 v nodrošina līdz 90 A strāvu/katrā gadiena skatamies,kas rakstīts uz katra ģeneratora/,kas paredzēta visam kam,ko slēdz pie elektrības automāšīnā.Rupju rēķinot 1kw.Auto iekšdedzes mptors saražo 80kw /kāds 1,6 benzīnnieks/jaudas,ar ko braucam.Ja kādam iekšdedzes motors nevar pagriezt ģeneratoru,tad problēma ir citur.Akumulators sēžas tikai tad,kad nepareizi strādā ģenerators vai buksē siksna.
 Es ietektu eksperimenta veidā noskaidrot,cik daudz ūdeņraža motoram ir nepieciešams un cik daudz var saražot,ja izmantojam kādus 500w jaudas.Ūdenim ir jālaiž cauri līdzstrāva.Par pulsācijām nestrīdos,var jau gadities,ka tās palidz ūdenim sadalīties ātrāk.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tas jau man atgādina krievu multeni par Čeburašku un krokodilu Genu, kuram bija jānes smags čemodāns. Lai atvieglotu pūles Čeburaška ierosināja: "Darīsim tā, es nesīšu čemodānu, bet tu nes mani. Es esmu maziņš un tāpēc tā tev būs vieglāk".
Ūdeņradi pārvērst elektrībā ir ļoti neekonomisks process. Te jau kautkur pazibēja skaitlis 15%. Un kāpēc pārvērst elektrību ūdeņradī? Daudz ekonomiskāk uzreiz to pevadīt papildus elektromotoram, kas palīdz griezt mašīnas dzinēju un tādejādi gaidīt ekonomiju.  ::

----------


## zzz

> Inovātori!!! Uz priekšu vēl ir daudz izgudrojumi kurus var no jauna atklāt


 Gugugu.  ::  

Vienam otram "innovaatoram" runu stilinsh kaa kompartijas sekretaaram tribiinee. Jeega arii tikpat "liela".

----------


## Vinchi

Kamēr vēl diskusija nav pārvērtusies personiskos apvainojumos un dziļā beztēmā labāk sarunājam ka pagaidīsim Neatkarīgā viedokli kad viņš būs pamēģinājis.  :: 

Un vispār šo tematu vajadzēs pārvietot uz beztēmas sadaļu!?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

parezi  :: 
nevajag aiziet apvainojumos utt..
cereju uz padomiem bet sanāca šitā   ::   nu neko, mēģināšu, ja mani neizsmeres pret sienu kautkads spadziens tad iepostēsu te kas sanaaca   ::

----------


## zzz

Kaa, bet padomi tak tika doti.  :: 

Viens - aiziet aprunaaties ar vechiem, kas CFI un citur Latvijaa ar uudenjrazha energjeetiku saistiitos jautaajumus peeta (iipashais augstaak runaatiigais innovaators varbuut nav pamaniijis, bet shiem tak pat jau ir uztaisiita mashiiniite kaa reizi ar shitento elektrolizeeshanu un pat braukaa un tika raadiita publikai peedeejaa Zinaatnieku naktii, par muuzhiigo dzineeju taapeec paarveertusies gan nav un tas arii nebij vinju meerkjis), otrs padoms no iipashaa innovaatora - nekaadaa zinjaa neiet aprunaaties ar tiem vechiem un neskatiities uz braucoshu mashiiniiti ar uudenjrazha pieshprici, taa vietaa doties mekleet pazudushaas Teslas patentu lapas.  :: 

Kuram padomam sekosi, tava pasha izveele.

Naakamaa Zinaatnieku nakts droshi vien kaa parasti buus septembrii.

----------


## Vinchi

> runaatiigais innovaators


 Ja ar to bija domāts mans teiktais, tad varu pateikt ka par CFI uzbūvēto ūdeņraža auto jau diezgan pasen zinu. Un pats personīgi esmu runājis ar izstrādātājiem.

----------


## zzz

Iipashais innovaators ir tas kursh runaaja kompartijas sekretaara stilaa ar uzsaukumu innovaatoriem un ieteica nekaadaa zinjaa neiet runaat ar CFI vechiem.

----------


## Vinchi

Varu tikai pateikt ka CFI večiem Stenlija Maijera patenti ir kā bībele.
Un ja tajā visā padarīšanā nebūtu kaut kripatiņas efektivitātes tad domāju nebūtu bijuši arī nekādi atentāti pret šis tehnoloģijas attīstītājiem štatos.

----------


## zzz

Uuuu, realliii?

Man taada suura dziive - Zinaatnieku naktii pasham priekshnesumi jaasniedz, taapeec nesanaak citas iestaades apmekleet.

Bet ja tur kraapnieka meijera pieluugshana notiekaas - prasaas aiziet shiem paraadiit kur veezhi dziivo.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Es jau zināju ka ZZZ bus vīlies kad šo padzirdēs.  ::

----------


## zzz

Biskji ekzotiski izklausaas protams.  :: 

Iespeejams ka gadiijums kad (it kaa) zinaatniska izgliitiiba savietojas ar pashapmaanu vai apzinaatu kraapshanu.

Ladnaaa. Meegjinaasim nosachkot shogad no sava kantora Zinaatnieku nakts un aiziet papljaapaat ar CFIstiem. 

Uzdot visaadus jaukus jautaajumus, kaa ta tur nu bija ar meijera kraapshanaam par ko shis tika smuki notiesaats, un cik tad shie pashi saelektrolizeejushi uttt.

Un nez, kaut kas tur smagi neklapeejas tomeer - kraapnieks meijers ta vispaar apgalvoja ka shis teeree mazaak energjijas kaa sanaak saskanjaa ar termodinamiku. Jebkursh fizikjis, kursh taadaam lietinjaam tic, ir jaatriec nahren momentaa kaa neglaabjami nekompetents.

Nu vai arii variants - nebuus tur kaut ko riktiigi sapratis Vinchi ar meijera patentu biibeliskumu CFI sienaas. Iespeejams ka vinji tos izmanto anekdoshu kraajuma vietaa. Tajos pielietotaa terminologjija un skaidrojumi ir fundamentaali   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Powerons

Pat policistiem šitā tēma interesē  :: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOI02hIUMAU

Stanley Meyer
http://www.hydrogenboostnow.com/stan.html
http://www.linux-host.org/energy/stanleymeyer.htm

----------


## Neatkarīgais

vakar nenocietos un joka peec nedaudz paeksperimenteju  ::  glāzē ar tīru ūdeni iebēru 2 tējkarotes sodu, no datora barosanas bloka paņēmu 12v ie divām karotēm piesleedzu + un - un abas ieliku glāzē, un tuur saaka izdalities diezgan daudz visaadas gaazes, un nekas nepaliks silts   ::   a un jaa pc barosanas blokam max ir 10A @ 12v be tā kā vins vel darbināja pasu pc tad tur noteikti bija mazaak par 10A   ::   karoc nakamais solis- jabūvē nopitnāk un ar kartigiem elektrodiem nevis karoteem.

----------


## M_J

Šitā gan nedari! Mēs visi gribam zināt turpinājumu, bet, ja eksperimentējot nejauši nokausi PC, kā pavēstīsi mums par rezultātiem?

----------


## Delfins

nopērc latgalītē.com no-name PC barokli.
Bte īsti tam jēgu pagaidam neredzu, jo neviens nav iedevis linku, kur tieši pierādīts, ka HH palīdz dzinējam un degvielas ekonomijai

----------


## andrievs

> .... glāzē ar tīru ūdeni iebēru 2 tējkarotes sodu.....


 Kad apmēram 7. klases laika es arī atkārtoju eksperimentu no mācību grāmatas bildītes ar 2 mēģenēm, vadiņiem glāzi, un plakano bateriju, tad ka jau puņķainam un nepacietīgam špicbukam pieklāja, nepatika ka burbuļu maz - nolēmu piejaukt sāli un burbuļu bija UUUUUU cik daudz. Innovāāāācija!!!
Paostu... smird... Jauns ūdeņraža paveids!!!   ::  
Nākamajā dienā jautāju skolotājam. 
Šis smaidot glauda man galvu un saka - Bērns, un kas ir tā sāls ko Tu šķīdināji
Saku - nu vārāmā nu tas nātrija hlorīds
Sk. - nu un kādi joni tad tajā šķīdumā rodas?
es - nātrija un hlora
Sk.- nu un kas tad tur varēja smirdēt?
es - ā....

Neatkarīgajam ir iespēja papētīt kādos katjonos un anjonos sadalās dzeramā soda     ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> .... glāzē ar tīru ūdeni iebēru 2 tējkarotes sodu.....
> 
> 
>  Kad apmēram 7. klases laika es arī atkārtoju eksperimentu no mācību grāmatas bildītes ar 2 mēģenēm, vadiņiem glāzi, un plakano bateriju, tad ka jau puņķainam un nepacietīgam špicbukam pieklāja, nepatika ka burbuļu maz - nolēmu piejaukt sāli un burbuļu bija UUUUUU cik daudz. Innovāāāācija!!!
> Paostu... smird... Jauns ūdeņraža paveids!!!   
> Nākamajā dienā jautāju skolotājam. 
> Šis smaidot glauda man galvu un saka - Bērns, un kas ir tā sāls ko Tu šķīdināji
> Saku - nu vārāmā nu tas nātrija hlorīds
> Sk. - nu un kādi joni tad tajā šķīdumā rodas?
> ...


 Tieši tāpēc, KUNGI, TICIET MAN , NEVAJAG JUMS TO ŪDEŅRADI IEGŪT, NEVAJAG! Tehnikā viss, kas saistīts ar šīs gāzes iegūšanu un izmantošanu prasa speciālas zināšanas. Hindenburga mantinieki!

----------


## sharps

Njaa dazhiem cilveecinjiem shvaka izpratne pa fiziku un kjiimiju. Uz elektrodiem izdaliitaas vielas daudzums ir atkariigs tieshi proporcionaali straavai un laikam. Spriegums vajadziigs tikai tik daudz lai paarrautu vielas kovalentaas saites. Udenim tas ir apmeeram 1,2V. Impulsus izmanto tad ja uz elektrodiem noseezhas cietvielas kuras ar impulsiem smuki "noskalda" nost. Mazaak vajag fantastikas tv seriaalus skatiities un vairaak fizikaalaas kjimijas graamatinjas palasiit.

----------


## karloslv

Sharps, tu ko! Ķīmijas grāmatas! Ņirgājies? Tu arī droši vien esi no tās mafijas, kas tās grāmatas raksta, un skolā mūs pēc tām ieprogrammē, lai mēs svētā pārliecībā atdotu naftas kompānijām savus pēdējos santīmus. Tā visa ir sazvērestība, un tikai patiesi brīvi innovātõri spēs atklāt to, ko no mums rūpīgi slēpj naftas magnāti! To pierāda atentāti, izdzisušās teslas patenta lapas (ha, domājāt, viņas tāpat vien izdzisa?), to pierāda tas, ka par to neviens atklāti nerunā, tātad tā ir patiesība! Tikai patiesi brīvi inovātori, kas atbrīvojušies no šīm tā saucamajām "zināšanām", kas mūs iekaļ važās, tikai tie spēs atklāt mūžīgās enerģijas avotu, atbrīvojot ūdeņraža un magnētu brīvo enerģiju!

----------


## sharps

> Sharps, tu ko! Ķīmijas grāmatas! Ņirgājies? Tu arī droši vien esi no tās mafijas, kas tās grāmatas raksta, un skolā mūs pēc tām ieprogrammē, lai mēs svētā pārliecībā atdotu naftas kompānijām savus pēdējos santīmus. Tā visa ir sazvērestība, un tikai patiesi brīvi innovātõri spēs atklāt to, ko no mums rūpīgi slēpj naftas magnāti! To pierāda atentāti, izdzisušās teslas patenta lapas (ha, domājāt, viņas tāpat vien izdzisa?), to pierāda tas, ka par to neviens atklāti nerunā, tātad tā ir patiesība! Tikai patiesi brīvi inovātori, kas atbrīvojušies no šīm tā saucamajām "zināšanām", kas mūs iekaļ važās, tikai tie spēs atklāt mūžīgās enerģijas avotu, atbrīvojot ūdeņraža un magnētu brīvo enerģiju!


 
Tak jaaplauzh dazham labam sapnjotaajam ragi, citaadi taa sapnjos liidz pensijai. Dazh labs sapnjotaajs te censhas apjaat Faradeja likumus, bet kur ir pieraadiijumi?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

labi beidziet te lamaat viens otru un fizikas/ ķimijas zināšanas, bet labāk pasakeit kā ūdeņradi iebarot turbo motoram?   ::  
jo domajams ka no generatora gaaze nenaaks ar baigo spiedienu  bet ieplūdē ( starp tubinu un kolektoru spiediens ir ap 1 bar... 
kadi ieteikumi? laist pirms turbiinas lai maļās kopā ar pārējo gaisu vai tomēr kā savadāk?

----------


## sharps

> labi beidziet te lamaat viens otru un fizikas/ ķimijas zināšanas, bet labāk pasakeit kā ūdeņradi iebarot turbo motoram?   
> jo domajams ka no generatora gaaze nenaaks ar baigo spiedienu  bet ieplūdē ( starp tubinu un kolektoru spiediens ir ap 1 bar... 
> kadi ieteikumi? laist pirms turbiinas lai maļās kopā ar pārējo gaisu vai tomēr kā savadāk?


 tas jau ir cits jautaajums. svariigaakais ir motora izturiiba. cik zinaams, tad uudenjrazha motoriem ir jaabuut stipri vien izturiigaakiem par benziiniekiem vai diizeljniekiem. aatri var nojaat tos. citaadi iznaaks kaa tai legjendaa par kexi kas volvikjii ieleeja helikoptera degvielu. rezultaataa motors vairs nebija izjaucams.  ::

----------


## karloslv

nu beidzot kāds jautājums pēc būtības.

ja elektrolīze notiek slēgtā traukā, tad izdalītais H2 un O2 sāk krāties un spiediens visu laiku aug. ūdens tilpums traukā gan arī samazinās, bet tas ir ļoti nedaudz. ja gribi, var aprēķināt precīzi. 1 mol ūdens sadalās par 1 molu H2 un 1/2 molu O2, u.t.t.

līdz ar to neko īpašu nevajag, pieliec trubu pie šī trauka un H2/O2 maisījums pats iespiedīsies, kur vajadzēs. protams, ka dzinējā tas nonāks ar tādu pašu ātrumu kā elektrolīzes ātrums, tāpēc liek daudzas paralēlas plāksnes, lai palielinātu strāvu un saražoto H2/O2 apjomu laika vienībā.

nedomāju, ka motora izturībai te liela nozīme, jo HHO efekta proponētāji jau vienkārši piešpricē nelielu H2/O2 piedevu degmaisījumam, nevis darbina motoru uz ūdeņraža. protams, kopsummā nekādu ekstra enerģiju šādā veidā iegūt nevar, drīzāk gan vēl vairāk notērēt, taču viņu apgalvojums ir, ka šādi pamatdegviela sadeg efektīvāk, līdz ar to samazinot l / 100 km.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu tas jau izkausaas daudz labaak.
veel domaaju ka vajadzetu būt tā ka tā ūdeņraža un skabekļa pievienošana degvielai palīdz viņai labāk sadegt- t.i izpludē vajadzētu palikt mazāk visādiem degšanas blakusproduktiem  ::

----------


## Delfins

> taču viņu apgalvojums ir, ka šādi pamatdegviela sadeg efektīvāk, līdz ar to samazinot l / 100 km.


 tieši šo faktu es gribētu redzēt uz papīra ar pierādījumiem... Jo apgalvojums bez pamatojuma ir kā sūds tuksnesī.

teiksim, - nobrauc tačka 100km.. izmēra cik patērēja beznīna bez HHO un cik ar HHO, ievērojot pēc iespējas vienādus parametrus - tā pati trase, tas pats konstants ātrums un t.t.

----------


## Delfins

> palīdz viņai labāk sadegt- t.i izpludē vajadzētu palikt mazāk visādiem degšanas blakusproduktiem


 kādā veidā tad palīdzēs? kas tur būs savādāks?  degviela-> CO2 + CO + H2O(no standarta piemais.)  vai degviela + HHO -> CO2 + CO + 2 H2O (piemēram)... 
pieļauju, ka CO2 + CO izmešus nesamazinās...

----------


## Vinchi

Samazina gan tikai nepateikšu vai tikai par tādu daudzumu cik ir iedots ūdeņraža piemaisījums.

----------


## karloslv

Šeit diezgan interesanti fakti un spriedumi: http://www.aardvark.co.nz/hho_scam2.shtml

----------


## sharps

> nedomāju, ka motora izturībai te liela nozīme, jo HHO efekta proponētāji jau vienkārši piešpricē nelielu H2/O2 piedevu degmaisījumam, nevis darbina motoru uz ūdeņraža. protams, kopsummā nekādu ekstra enerģiju šādā veidā iegūt nevar, drīzāk gan vēl vairāk notērēt, taču viņu apgalvojums ir, ka šādi pamatdegviela sadeg efektīvāk, līdz ar to samazinot l / 100 km.


 esi drosh par to? man jau liekas ka sadegshanas siltums uudenjradim ir lielaaks nekaa benzham un detonaacija arii labu labaa.




> ja elektrolīze notiek slēgtā traukā, tad izdalītais H2 un O2 sāk krāties un spiediens visu laiku aug. ūdens tilpums traukā gan arī samazinās, bet tas ir ļoti nedaudz. ja gribi, var aprēķināt precīzi. 1 mol ūdens sadalās par 1 molu H2 un 1/2 molu O2, u.t.t.


 par to spiedienu tev taisniba. shaadu pincipu var pielietot, bet kaa tev mainiisies elektroliize zem spiediena?

----------


## karloslv

teikšu īsi - HVZ. ne es gribu būvēt, ne būvēju tādu aparātu  :: 

kāpēc elektrolīzei būtu jābūt atkarīgai no spiediena? vadītspēja manuprāt nemainās, līdz ar to cik kuloni izplūdīs, tik izplūdīs.

----------


## ansius

izskatās ka cilvēki ļoti slikti šodien gan fiziku gan ķīmiju ir mācījušies. kas notiek ar gāzi kas mēģina tikt laukā no šķidruma zem spiediena? nekas viņa netiek laukā. paraugs - Sprite un viņā esošais CO2. tā pat lai ar elektrību sarautu uz pusi ūdens molekulu ir vajadzīgs noteikts daudzums enerģijas. un to nosaka atomu uzbūve, un nekāda rezonanse nepalīdzēs. vienīgai ko tā var darīt ir samaināt nelietderīgu elektrības nopūšanu manuprāt. vai tad cilvēki par enerģijas nezūdamību neesat dzirdējuši? nu nebūs tā ka ar elektrību sadalot, un iegūto maisījumu dedzinot dabūsi pat 100% atpakaļ, kur nu vēl iekšdedzes dzinējā kam pašam lietderības koeficients nav pat 50%

----------


## karloslv

ansius, man liekas, pilnīgi nepamatoti uzbrauci par gāzu šķīdību ūdenī. ņemam tabulas un meklējam. cik tad to skābekli galu galā izšķīdināsi? un kur viņš beigās paliks? padarbināsi 5 minūtes un nāks ārā kā mīļenkijs. turklāt elektrolīzes gaitā ūdens stipri uzsilst, kas ļoti labi samazina gāzu šķīdību.

(man par enerģijas nezūdamību vari neskaidrot, es lieliski saprotu)

----------


## Delfins

karlos, nesaki viss.. gāzei jau nevajag šķist taj pašā ūdenī pie liela spiediena, tā vnk neies ārā, ko liecinās, ka process nekustās - tev jau iedeva piemēru - Kolas pudele - lai kā tu kratītu, nekas tur nebūs, bet pietiek attaisīt - tā ies pāri, ka maz neliksies.

----------


## Velko

Pag pag. Nu nevar tā vienkārši salīdzināt H2 un O2 šķīšanu ūdenī ar CO2. CO2 nevis vienkārši šķīst, bet zem spiediena arī ķīmiski reaģē ar ūdeni, veidojot ogļskābi. CO2+H20 --> H2CO3. Samazinoties spiedienam notiek atgriezeniska reakcija.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Bāc kā man riebjās šitie teoretiķi    ::  
jabuvē augšā un jātestē un ja kas mans merkis: NESAMAZINOT un NEPALIELINOT degvielas pateriņu uzlabot jaudu un samazinat atgazes   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Būtībā jau efektivitāte varētu būt lielāka, jo daļa liekā slāpekļa nav jāsilda, degmaisījuma koncentrācija pret kopējo vielu masu palielinās un aķis jau lādejas arī no bremzēšanas ar motoru, kad enerģiju dod mašīnas uzkrātā kinētiskā enerģija, nevis degviela sadegot. 

Tikai ir jautajums, vai tas ir jābūvē nezinot neko par moliem, tilpumiem un ķīmiju!

----------


## karloslv

labi, labi, kuš, visiem vajag pašiem pārliecināties par to, ka uzkāpjot uz grābekļa, var dabūt pa pieri. stulbie teorētiķi var paklusēt  :: 

(manuprāt kāds te kaut ko fundamentāli jauc par spiedienu. kolas pudele, spraita pudele, da kaut vai fantas, vai tad tajā nav spiediena? atskrūvējot korķi, gāze nenāk ārā? kāda vēl cita veida spiediens jums ir vajadzīgs? un par CO2 šķīdību arī komentārs vietā, tā ir nesalīdzināmi lielāka par O2 un H2)

----------


## andrievs

> Bāc kā man riebjās šitie teoretiķi    ....NESAMAZINOT un NEPALIELINOT degvielas pateriņu uzlabot jaudu un samazinat atgazes....


 Bet godātie praktiķi, a kāpēc tad ūdeņradis vispār jāiegūst elektrolīzes ceļā un jautājumi jāuzdod elektronikas forumā?!

Nu ņemiet H2 balonu un kaut vai burbuļus laidiet? 
Var ņemt arī ūdeņraža pārskābi - ar to jau 100 gadus atpakaļ darbināja pirmās zemūdenes. Turpmākajos gados desmitiem tūkstošu torpēdu, kas nogremdēja tūkstošiem kuģu arī darbināja ar to pašu "brīnumūdeni". ("Kurska", ja kas, arī uzsprāga dēļ pārskābes sūces vienā no tādām).
Praktiskajā transporta inženierijā līdz šim nekas optimālāks vēl nav izdomāts.

----------


## andrievs

Tikai lūdzu nepārprast! No pārskābes neiegūs ūdeņradi, bet skābekli ūdeņraža sadedzināšanai, ja negrib to ņemt no gaisa

----------


## Helmars

Vēl jāieminas, ka praktiķi varētu izmēģināt tīru skābekli automašīnas dzīšanai. Varbūt ziņās tiks.

----------


## zzz

O, laba doma. 

Kjiniiti, kaa ar skjidro skaabekli tiek aizkurinaata shashliku kraasns, koleegji cerams jau ir redzeejushi, tachu to vienmeer ir patiikami apskatiit veel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sab2Ltm1WcM

----------


## Raimonds1

2c8h18 +25o2 = 16co2 + 18h2o
228 grami oktāna + 800 grami skābekļa = 704 grami ogļskābās gāzes + 324 grami ūdens
 Šitā deg oktāns. Sarēķinam, cik piemēram, ūdens rodas uz 100km pie patēriņa 8L oktāna stundā pie 100km/h.

Gaisā , kā zināms ir tikai 1/5 skābekļa, tas ir, ja degmaisījumā nosacīti  ir 2 daļas oktāna, 25 - skābekļa un 100 slāpekļa, tad tas slāpeklis ir jāsilda.
Savukārt aizstājot kaut 3 daļas slāpekļa ar 2 daļām ūdeņraža un 1 daļu skābekļa, jāsilda vairs tikai 97 daļas slāpekļa, bet tas 2h2 un o2 piedalas degšanā.

Ja ir dzinējs, kas izmanto rekuperaciju un pilsētas bremzēšanas apstākļos iegūto enerģiju uzkrāj aķī, tad efektivitāti var palielinat vairākos veidos:
1. Ar hibrīddzinēja elektromotoru.
2. Ar elektrolīzes produktu ievadi .
3. Ar skābekļa membrānu uzkrātu ne vairs 20% skābekli, bet kaut vai 25%.

Jautājums ir - cik tas sver, cik aizņem vietas, cik enerģijas tērē papildus masas  staipīšana pa pilsētu un kā tas ietekmē detonāciju.
Dzinējos ar maināmu kompresjas pakāpi , ekonomijas jautajumu atrisina teorētiski pavisam vienkārši - pie pusgāzes kompresija var būt lielāka un motors efektīvāks - to varetu izamntot ari pie HOH un membrānām un jautājums ir tas pats - cik tas svērs, tērēs enerģijas kā lieka masa un cik maksas.

P.S. Cik enerģijas saražos 1kW ģenerators??? Kādam jābūt aķim vai batcap un cik lielam traukam vai uzkrāšanas !!!! baloniem, lai iedotu nepieciešamo daudzumu gāzu? Cik ūdens jāstaipa līdzi? Cik papildus % pie tiem 35 vai cik tas dos? Kas komutēs motora aizdedzi, apsteidzes lenķi un salāgos to visu, lai viss notiek paredzami?

----------


## Raimonds1

100 daļas slāpekļa utt
ne pēc tilpuma un masas.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu kāpēc lielākā daļa Raimonda postu ir kā uzdevumi? Neesat ievērojuši?   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Sarēķini, cik enerģijas ietaupa to lieko slāpekli nesildot?   ::  bez visa tā, ka padodot h2 un o2 rodas papildus jauda.
Cik ūdens vaajg uz tiem 100km.

----------


## moon

es gribetu drusku novirziit topika temu.
ir velviens hho gazes pielietojums - grieshana - metinashana. gribetos tadu izgatavot, bet ir daudz neskaidribu.
gogle ari nevar atrast nevienu normalu paraugu vai pamacibu ka tadu buvet un shaja topika ari neko pratigu neatradu  :: 
merkis butu lai vismaz 0.3 skardu varetu ar tadu pargriezt. 
vai vispar ir reali tadu uzbuvet, pirmaja mirkli vis shkiet loti vienkarshi, bet zinu ka ta taa nevar buut  ::  
vislielakas problemas vajadzetu but ar stabilu gazes spiediena notureshanu lai liesma butu vienmeriga...

----------


## Delfins

nu lai liesma būtu +/- aba, tad hvz kādu tur spiedienu vajadzēs, ar elektrolīzi tādu toč nedabūt.
Visticamāk labāk būs - uzkrāt balonā ar kompresoru un tad dedzināt to. bet vai šitam čakaram ir jēga - nezinu - iesp. lētāk būs iepirkt pildītu balonu  ::

----------


## next

Krievu zhurnaalaa "Modelist Konstruktor" 80 gadu saakumaa vai viduu taada konstrukcija bija aprakstiita.
Pamataa pozicioneeta cietlodes kauseeshanai mazos apmeeros - nu tipa kaa juvelieru darbiem.
Metaalu grieshanai papildu skaabeklis vajadziigs.
Savukaart dzelzhu metinaashanai temperatuuras pietruuks, tur acetileenu vajag.

----------


## karloslv

eh, atkal cilvēki pat wikipēdiju nelasa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxyhydrogen
vēl http://public.carnet.hr/metalurg/Metalu ... _Tusek.pdf




> nu lai liesma būtu +/- aba, tad hvz kādu tur spiedienu vajadzēs, ar elektrolīzi tādu toč nedabūt.


 no kurienes tādi apgalvojumi? protams, ka ar elektrolīzi var nodrošināt jebkādu spiedienu un plūsmu, palielini plašu laukumu un trauka tilpumu pēc vajadzības.

no http://www.tinmantech.com/html/aluminum ... rticle.php:

"In the 1850s, metals of low melting points such as gold, silver, copper, and platinum, first began to be torch welded using oxy-hydrogen produced by electrolysis."

----------


## a_masiks

> Krievu zhurnaalaa "Modelist Konstruktor" 80 gadu saakumaa vai viduu taada konstrukcija bija aprakstiita.


 Pilnīgi pareizi. Man ar prātā nāca tā konstrukcija, tikai uz sitiena nespējau atcerēties kurā numurā...

http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/M/''Modelis ... tor''.html

----------


## Zigis

Neatkarīgais,
tā ir sanācis, ka es arī ieinteresējos un sāku lasīt par šo pāris nedēļas.

Īsumā ko es sapratu:
ir divu veidu aparāti, viens - traukā ieliktas vairākas plāksnes,vai pat drātis satītas, kā tavā eksperimentā ar karotēm. Šis ir mazāk efektīvs veids.
 Otrs, efektīvāks - vairākas plāksnes, pilnīgi izolētas pa perimetru, veido atsevišķus traukus starp katrām divām plāksnēm, augšā lielāks caurums caur visām plāksnēm, kur gāzēm staigāt, apakšā 2-3mm caurums līmeņu izlīdzināsanai. Malējās plāksne aktīvās - pieslēdz pie +-, vidējās pasīvās, nekas nav pieslēgts. uz vienu celli vajag apmēram 2V, tāpēc mašīnai taisa parasti 6-7 celles, jaudīgām vairākus tādus paralēli.

Laiž iekšā pirms gaisa filtra, aprēķins apmēram 10L/min produktivitātei jābūt uz 1L dzin.tilp. Piem. 2L motors, 20L/min.
Svarīgi reālai ekonomijai - aparātam jābūt efektīvam, pretējā gadījumā visu palielināto jaudu nodezinās ģenerātors lādējot.
It kā dīzeļiem nedaudz efektīvāk kā benzīnam.

Taisa no nerūsējošā tērauda, pēc iespējas tīrāka, lai nekorodē.
Ampēru patēriņu regulē ar elektrolīta blīvumu un voltāžu, lieto destilētu ūdeni ar vislabāk KOH, sodu lietot nav ieteicams, kaut kas indīgs paralēli izdalās.

Par rezonansi - visi runā, kaut ko eksperimentē, cik saprotu nevienam nav izdevies atkārtot Meijera efektivitāti ne tuvu. Ir kaut kādas shēmas ar impulsiem, bet tas vienkārši jaudu regulē-ierobežo.
Forumos esmu redzējis cilvēku no Latvijas, kurš reāli uztaisījis 2 variantus, jutūbē arī redzams, niks - Jetijs.

http://www.panaceauniversity.org/Hydroxy%20Boosters.pdf
http://www.energeticforum.com/renewable ... s-ect.html

man kaut kur otrā kompī bija ieseivots labs PDF ar plāniem izmēriem konkrētam, samērā viegli izgatavojamam un efektīvam variantam. Kau tkad vēlāk iemetīšu, ja ir interese.
Zigis.

----------


## Zigis

moon,
tas Jetijs savu pirmo aparātu tieši griezšanai un kausēšanai demonstrēja, jutūbē laba filma ir, tur arī triks ar roku.
Skaties forumā manā linkā.

----------


## next

Pilnīgi pareizi. Man ar prātā nāca tā konstrukcija, tikai uz sitiena nespējau atcerēties kurā numurā...

Aha, rekur te ir:

http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/M/''Modelis ... .html#8007

----------


## next

> Aha, rekur te ir:
> 
> http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/M/''Modelis ... .html#8007


 Un veel viens variants:

http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/M/''Modelis ... .html#8510

----------


## Raimonds1

Degvielas ekonomijas pasākumam pa lielam ir 2 varianti:
1. Braucot lielākus gabalus ar vienmērīgu ātrumu.
2. Bremzējoties un paatrinoties pilsētas apstākļos.

1. Ekonomiju realizē ar maziem apgriezieniem 5 ātrumā, ar efektīvu dzinēju - dīzelis, gāze, bioetanols,  maināmas kompresijas dzinēji, dzinēji ar iespēju atslēgt pusi cilindru(Hemi), dzinēji, kuri var darboties gan divtaktu, gan četrtaktu rezīmā, mazākiem attālumiem arī hibrīddzinēji ar palielinātu akumulatora ietilpibu.
2. Uzkrājot un izmantojot bremzēšanas rekuperācijas enerģiju kā elektroenerģiju, kā sapiestu gaisu, kā koncentrētāku o2 saturu, kā avotu elektrolīzei vai tās produktu uzkrāšanu!!!, stāvot vispār atslēdzot dzinēju, organizejot laidenu braukšanas uzsākšanu un bremzēšanu, organizējot maršrutu ar minimālu krustojumu skaitu un dinamisko infomāciju.

Tas elektrolīzes projekts efektīvāks būs pilsētas apstākļos pie liela ģeneratora, ietilpīga aķa vai iespējas kaut ko!!! uzkrāt.

mola tilpums ir 22.4 litri, tātad 10 litri ir pusmols - ir grams ūdeņraža.

----------


## Delfins

Pilsētā vispār jābrauc ar velo:
- mazs attālums
- nerij degvielu (mājās iedzer tikai kārtējo tējas/kafijas/sulas dozu + sviestmaize, bet tas jādara anyway)
- nepiesārņo vidi
- nerada tik ļoti lielu slogu uz vidi pie ražošanas
- veicina veselību
- abandoned auto izmaksas.. remonts, apdrošināšana, riepas un t.t. (Velo tās ir ļoti mazas)

Domāju, ka te ir daudz autobraucēju - pasakiet lūdzu savas ikgadējās izmaksas (brauksāna uz darbu + remonti un t.t.)

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> Pilsētā vispār jābrauc ar velo:
> - mazs attālums
> - nerij degvielu (mājās iedzer tikai kārtējo tējas/kafijas/sulas dozu + sviestmaize, bet tas jādara anyway)
> - nepiesārņo vidi
> - nerada tik ļoti lielu slogu uz vidi pie ražošanas
> - veicina veselību
> - abandoned auto izmaksas.. remonts, apdrošināšana, riepas un t.t. (Velo tās ir ļoti mazas)
> 
> Domāju, ka te ir daudz autobraucēju - pasakiet lūdzu savas ikgadējās izmaksas (brauksāna uz darbu + remonti un t.t.)


 jaa tas ir daudz ekonomiskaak utt...
BET man piemeeram ne pie maajam ne darba nav kur riteni atstaat   ::  
veel komforsts- ritenim taada nav  ::  , ja nu vieniigi vasaraa   ::   bet ziemaa, sniegaa , stipraa vejaa un aukstumaa nekasda veselibas veicinasana viss nesanak.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

un jaa masiinai tas viss kopaa maksaa kosmossu  ::  degviela vien nedleaa kaa minimums 15ls uz darbu un atakalj. bet deel tagadejas ekonomiskaas situacijas esmu baigias kajamgajejs  ::  katru riitu un pec darba  40 min pastaiga   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Sākam rēķināt  ::  tas ir labi. Tendence ir pareiza.

----------


## a_masiks

> Sākam rēķināt  tas ir labi. Tendence ir pareiza.


 Burvīgi! Ja Raimonds uzskata, ka pareizi ir sarēķināt lietderību, efektivitāti un tikai tad pieņemt atbilstošu lēmumu - 
tad man būtu Raimondam, kā jau lielam didaktikas speciālistam, jautājums: cik tad ir liela efektivitāte no šāda ūdenraža devaisa, piemēram 2L benzīna motoram? Kāds ir benzīna ietaupījums uz 100km pilsētā un ārpus pilsētas? Tb - cik lielu ietaupījumu naudas izteiksmē tas dod? (ņemot vērā palielināto slodzi uz ģenerātora un attiecīgi palielināto degvielas patēriņu šai sakarā).
/neatceros kurā raidījumā,  bet par taupību runājot - amīšiem rekomendēja vienlaicīgi neslēgt kondišku un atstāt vaļā logu. Šāda kombinācija karstā vasarā palielināja benzīna patēriņu par 1-1,5 L uz 100km. Tikai uz ģenerātora liekās slodzes rēķina vien/

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispār jau bija doma, ka Neatkarīgais un Co sameklēs, ka oktana blīvums ir 0.7 no tā tiks pie skabekļa un tad ari slāpekla daudzuma uz 100km , samekles slāpekļa siltumietilpību un sareķinas, cik enerģijas izgāž, sasildot lieku kilogramu slāpekļa no 293K līdz piemēram 1000K.
Vispār jau ģenerators griežas arī bremzējot ar motoru. Utilizējam katru 5sekunžu 1kW  ::  devaisa atgūto enerģiju un aiziet.

----------


## a_masiks

> Vispār jau bija doma, ka Neatkarīgais un Co sameklēs


 nu, vispār doma bija, ka TU pamatosi devaisa ekonomisko efektu. Tb - uzrādīsi ekonomisko nevis prikola iemeslu tādu pielietot iekšdedzes dzinēja mašīnā.

SC - kāpēc domā, ka slāpekļa (tb - atmosfēras gaisa)  karsēšana ir nelietderīga? Kāpēc tā iedomājies?

----------


## Raimonds1

Tapēc, ka tā ir. Kalnos, kā zināms, skābekļa koncentrācija ir mazāka un jauda zūd uz katriem 100 metriem par tik un tik.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tapēc, ka tā ir. Kalnos, kā zināms, skābekļa koncentrācija ir mazāka un jauda zūd uz katriem 100 metriem par tik un tik.


 Spiediens un temperatūra troposfērā uz augšu samazinās. Bet kāpēc domā, ka skābekļa koncentrācija - tb, % samazinās? Ja jau tas ir tā zināms - gribētu redzēt to zinību avotu...

edit: esi laikam īpaši tehnikā neinformēts, ij iegrimis pats savos inovācijas (lai kas tas arī nebūtu) murgos. Ja jau nezini tādu vienkāršu faktu, ka 80 gadu sākumā, liekas-  RPI  mehānikas un mašīnbūves fakultāte, vizināja pa Rīgas ielām Moskviču uz benzīna-ūdens emulsijas bāzes. Ūdens tur nepiedalījās nekādā mērā degšanas procesā. Tika kā pildviela tvaikam = spiedienam. Tādā veidā palielinot motora efektivitāti un samazinot benzīna patēriņu. Gaisa slāpeklis pilda tādu pašu lomu. Bet vai nu tādam dižam inovatoram tas traucēs sapņot nereālus sapnīšus?....

----------


## Delfins

kāpēc tādus tagad dzinējus nelieto? drāgs ūdens palicis?  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> kāpēc tādus tagad dzinējus nelieto? drāgs ūdens palicis?


 Nope. Ir ļaudis, kas arī tagad šo paņēmienu izmanto. Kāpēc ne plaši? Problēmas ir vienkāršas: lai sanāktu emulsija - varendūšīgi jāmaisa. Pēc 1-2 mēnešiem emulsija atšālējas. Ar ūdeni atšķaidītais benzīns laikam arī maķenīt švakāk uzliesmo... spico džeku ar tādu miksli nepamētāsi... driftēt laikam gan nesanāks....

----------


## Delfins

Man liekas, ka tādu emulsiju pat benzīntankos lej.. nevienam nesakot  ::  Kaut kur bija netā topiki par to.
Bet nav tā, ka samazinot degspēju un jaudu, palielinās arī patēriņš? jeb tas jau ir pārbaudīts uz 100km (teiksim pilsētā? paatrinoties daudz reizes?), ka degvielas ekonomija "ir tā vērta"?

----------


## a_masiks

nemāku teikt. Tas tad nu būtu jāprasa tiem RPI profesoriem, ja kāds vēl dzīvs palicis. 
Par šo bija raksts kādā "Zinātne un tehnika" 80 gadu žurnālā....

----------


## Neatkarīgais

kaadu sviestu juus te runaajat  :: 
benziina un uudens emulsija.. lol.. 1. kart jau benziins normali nesajaucas ar uudeni uudens nosēžas apakšā un 2. kart vel nesen ar vienu dzeku dabuujam labi pacakereeties jo vina mazdai baakaa bija kautkadi ticis udens un normali pabraukt bija praktiski neiespejami, masiina nereaali raustiijas, slaapa un vispaar negaaja   ::  tas gan bija iešpricei.. varbut karburatoram poh uz to uudeni :d un vispaar degvielas sisteemaa ir ļoti daudz melnaa metala detaļu ( vecakiem auto) kas rusee jaunaakiem nav, bet tur visiem ir iešprices kurām udens galīgi nepatiik.. tatad tads variants uzreiz atkriit
bet tas hho vins jau neriis tur n-tos KW no generatora   ::  un ja piem dizelim iedodam iepludē to gāzi un jauda kaut nedaudz ceļas tad jau esam ieguvēji jo siem motoriem salidzinājumaa ar benziina ir liels griezes moments un generators- bremze vinam praktiski netraucē   ::   vairak slodzi dod stures pastiprinataja un A/C sukņi   ::  bet atkal- ja tur viss ir kartibaa un brīvi griežas+ labas pareizi nospriegotas siksnas tad visam vajadzetu but kartibā.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> Man liekas, ka tādu emulsiju pat benzīntankos lej.. nevienam nesakot  Kaut kur bija netā topiki par to.
> Bet nav tā, ka samazinot degspēju un jaudu, palielinās arī patēriņš? jeb tas jau ir pārbaudīts uz 100km (teiksim pilsētā? paatrinoties daudz reizes?), ka degvielas ekonomija "ir tā vērta"?


 lej lej..
iebraucot kādā mazā tankā patālu no rīgas var visādus draņķus bākā dabūt   ::   labi ja veel vini ir tadaa daudzumaa ka motors dabojas , bet tikai ar jaudas zudumiem. bet kaa zināms degvielas filtriem tadas emusijas galiigi neder   ::

----------


## a_masiks

* Neatkarīgais*
Ko man tev teik? Ņem un lasi! Citādi tu te arī par ģēniju sāc zīmēties...

http://www.hielscher.com/ultrasonics/oi ... uction.htm

PS - senos laikos ar ūdens kondensātu bākā, šoperīši tika galā ielejot bākā glāzi tīru etilspirtu.
Mūsdienās laikam ērtāk ir izjaukt dzinēju un izskalot bāku. Katram savas metodes. Fakc.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jebkādi aprēķini, protams, joprojām ir lieki.

----------


## a_masiks

> Jebkādi aprēķini, protams, joprojām ir lieki.


 Ko tad izlokies kā cērme? tev taču uzjautāja -  KĀDS ir ekonomiskais efekts? CIK ietaupās degviela? Litros uz 100km?
Ņem un rēķini! Nevis vibrē un lec nost no sliedēm.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

neesmu baigais ķīmiķis   ::   bet radas jautajums- vai var izmantot vara elektrodus? t.i- lodējamās ūdens caures dažāda diametra ielikt vienu otrā taa lai nesaskaras un aidā  ::  taada ideja pagaidaam jo neesmu vel maniijis ( arii mekleejis) nerusejosaa terauda caurules.

----------


## Vinchi

Par vara caurulēm vari aizmirst, viņas ātri vien paliek zilgani zaļas. Un līdz ar oksidēšanos ātri saiet uz īsiem  :: 
Pie tam vēl ūdens paliek zilgans izskatās kaut kas līdzīgs vara sulfātam.

----------


## sharps

Ja izmantojam NaOH shkjiidumu, tad uz vara elektrodiem saak veidoties CuOH2. Liidz ar ko Cu elektrodi ar laiku vienkaarshi "izshkjiist" (sadruup).

----------


## zzz

Kaa katodu (tas kursh pie miinusa) var lietot arii varu, kaa anodu - pardon, obligaati naaksies lietot ko izturiigaaku, grafiits vai platiins  ::  buutu tuvinaajums ideaalam, reaalajaa dziivee laikam naaksies vien mekleet njerzhu, pie kam es nebuut neesmu paarliecinaats ka njerzha taa arii spees iztureet visus iespeejamos prikolus, kas vareetu tajaa elektroliizee gadiities. (piem ja uudenii gadaas hloriida joni - vareetu vis ilgi neizvilkt)

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nez ko par tām ķīmijām teiktu aluminijs?   ::

----------


## zzz

Neatkariigais, tev ir dazhaadas iespeejas - viena palasiit un saprast kaartiigu kjiimijas graamatu, otra meegjinaat visu atklaat pasham eksperimentu celjaa.

Ljumiinijs kaa anods baaziskaa videe nospraags turbo rezhiimaa, skaabaa - nu ja tev paveiksies, tad shis noanodizeesies un vispaar vairs nekaada taalaaka elektroliize nenotiks.

----------


## sharps

ar grafiita elektrodiem biju proveejis. tiem arii tendence noaardiities laika gaitaa. tad vajag ljoti tiiru grafiitu bez Al2O3 piejaukuma. platiins. nu buus diezgan saaliiti. esmu proveejis vara elektrodus ar dziivsudrabu noklaat. tas liidz shim ir bijis stabilaakais un droshaakais risinaajums. Hg kjiimiski piesaistaa pie Cu veidojot amalgamas.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Varūt kāds var pateikt kur mazos daudzumos varētu iepirkt nerūsējošo tēraudu?
skatijos ssl.lv bet šie tikai lielas loksnes tirgo   ::  kādi ieteikumi kur varētu dabūt mazākus gabalus? ( apmēram 20x10cm vai arī kādas caurules) varbūt atgriezumus?
es tā domāju. a kāda vaina būtu parastam tērāudam? (neesmu ķīmiķis bet kas viņam tur varētu notikt ? ) tik ātri ūdenī tak viņš nesarūsēs   ::   diemžēl nezinu ko viņs darīs elelektrolīzes laikā   ::

----------


## Delfins

SeverStaļLat... pie Deglavas tilta.
Domāju ka tur būs

----------


## dnr

Par trubas pievienošanu. Viennozīmīgi pirms turbīnas, tad  burbuļātorā radīsies neliels vakums un labak sūks to HHO, jo ja būs lieks parspiediens tā gāze spiedīsies caur trubām un korpusu.

----------


## E=mc2

Sorry ka es paceļu tādu vecu lietu bet es ļoti daudz expermenteju ar šo un kā visiem zināms vairākas galvas ir gudrākas par vienu.........
Jautājums ir tāds ja pieņem ka esmu uzbūvējis optimālu ūdeņraža ģeneratoru kuram pievadu 1500W elektriskās enerģijas gāzēs radīšanas procesam kāda būs iegūtās gāzes energo ietilpība piemēram ja to sadedzināt pielāgotā iekšdedzes dzinējā- tā būs piemēram 2000W???  Vai 1000w vai mazāk?
Saprotat ko es domāju braucot ar riteni var sadedzināt kg tauku bet vai pretī iznāk kg muskuļu?? ja saražo 2000W tad klapējam visi šito augšā un _uck fuel economy!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Isegrim

Vats (W) ir jaudas, ne enerģijas mērvienība...
Bet, ja tu esi ticis vaļā no kilograma tauku minoties, tas vien jau ir labi   ::  .

----------


## ansius

> ja saražo 2000W tad klapējam visi šito augšā un _uck fuel economy!!!!!!!!!


 aizmirsti -> http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ener%C4%A3 ... bas_likums

----------


## E=mc2

Es lai daudz neparitos uzrakstīju vatos lai nebūtu jāraksta ka 6v x 2a = 12W mana gadījuma gan 1500W un ja iekšdedzes dzinējs darbojas tam ir jauda ZS zirg spēkos ko vienkārši var pārrēķināt kW kilovatos un izdalot ar 1000 iegūt - w jaudu vatos. 

P.S. jautājums paliek atklāts vai var saslēgt HHO celles ar benzīna ģeneratoru iedarbināt uz benžas pārslēgt uz HHO un pieslēgt tam visam vel kaut ko lai visam pietiktu strāvas...

----------


## Vikings

> P.S. jautājums paliek atklāts vai var saslēgt HHO celles ar benzīna ģeneratoru iedarbināt uz benžas pārslēgt uz HHO un pieslēgt tam visam vel kaut ko lai visam pietiktu strāvas...


 *Nē.*

----------


## Isegrim

> pārrēķināt kW kilovatos un izdalot ar 1000 iegūt - w jaudu vatos


 Ka tik ne otrādi - nāksies reizināt ar 1000, lai kilovatus vatos pārvērstu   ::  .

----------


## karloslv

> ja iekšdedzes dzinējs darbojas tam ir jauda ZS zirg spēkos ko vienkārši var pārrēķināt kW


 Derīgā (mehāniskā) vai kopīgā (siltuma) jauda? E=mc2 zinām, bet termodinamiku apkrāpt gribas  ::

----------


## Delfins

ZS ir relatīvā mērvienība, lai saprastu "ap ko ir darīšana". Ir dažādi zirgi, tie kas ēduši auzas, un tie kas dzēruši tikai ūdeni...




> Saprotat ko es domāju braucot ar riteni var sadedzināt kg tauku bet vai pretī iznāk kg muskuļu??


 lielākais murgs ko dzirdēju. dodu 99% ka nākamajā dienā nevarēsi ij kilometra nobraukt.
Tieši tāpat šeit, ja tev izdosies pievadīt mazāk enerģijas un dabūt ārā vairāk, tas vairāk sliecas uz to ka dzinējs būs vienreizējs (nostrādā citi likumi, kurus esi palaidis garām, un kuri nepiedalās pie "normālas degvielas dedzināšanas"). Kā piemērs atbrīvot enerģiju no kādas sprāgstvielas/kodoldegvielas - dabū ļoti daudz enerģijas ar min piepūli, bet degviela/dzinējs vairs nav tik viegli atjaunojami. Resp. grozies kā gribi - enerģijas nezūdamības likums strādā vienmēr un visur.

----------


## defs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEjkR-R0 ... grec_index
par tēmu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Mazliet ne pa temu, bet kaads nezin, vai ORBO perpetum dzinejs jau ir uztaisits?  :: 
Beefs

----------


## defs

> Mazliet ne pa temu, bet kaads nezin, vai ORBO perpetum dzinejs jau ir uztaisits? 
> Beefs


 Tāds dzinējs patiesibā nav vajadzīgs un ir galīgi nejēdzīgs. Vajadzīgs ir dzinējs,kas lēts ekspluatācijā un dod pietiekamu enerģiju.

----------


## Delfins

defs, tāds nebūs, varu nomierināt. Lēti/labi/visiem nemēdz būt mūsdienās.

----------


## defs

> defs, tāds nebūs, varu nomierināt. Lēti/labi/visiem nemēdz būt mūsdienās.


  Un nebūs tāpēc,ka daži grib taisīt biznesu. 
Tagad mazliet savādāks jautājums-iemetam ūdenī iemetam karbīta gabalu-sāk izdalīties acitelēna gāze,ko lieto metināšanā.Tajā pat laikā mēs pie gāzes izdalīšanās nekādu enerģiju nelietojam,jo notiek dabiska reakcija.Bet paņemam enerģiju,sadedzinot gāzi. Par mūžīgo dzinēju tādu saukt nekādi nevar,jo tiek iznīcināta matērija,kas nepieciešama vēl un vēl...
 Tik pat labi varētu būt kāda cita viela,kas reakcijā ar ūdeni izdalītu kaut vai siltumu.Cits jautājums-kā šo reakciju vadit pēc mūsu vajadzībām? Labi,pieņemsim,ka tādu vielu kāds institūts sintezēs mākslīgi-iemet ūdenī un saņem enerģiju,kaut vai apkurei.Tad cena tādam pasākumam būs tuvu tai izmaksai,ko maksā patreiz siltumpiegādātājam,jo kā tas būs,ka visiem kaut kāda haļava,bet biezajiem naudas nenāk?
Tāpēc arī nekad nepienāks tādi laiki,ka varēs ikviens kaut ko pa lēto nopirkt.Ja ne savādāk,tad nodoklis smuks par to,ka tev kaut kas tāds ir.No sērijas "nopirki māju-tagad padalies ar valsti"!

----------


## sharps

Skatos teema veca, bet ideja ir gandriiz nemirstiiga.
Par to elektroliizi, frekvenceem, spriegumiem utml.
1. Elektroliizes procesaa ieguutaas vielas daudzums ir tieshi proporcionaali atkariigs no straavas.
2. Lai saaktos elektroliize nepiecieshams minimaalais spriegums. NaOH tas buus viens, bet K)H tas buus cits. Tie buus dazhi volti.
3. Maniiju ka viens otrs ieteica nemaz neatdaliit O2 no H2. Nu nu. Ja buusiet saskaarushies ar Ex principiet, tad mazaakaa statiskaas elektriibas dzirksteliite un viss palidos lupataas. Ipashi ja elektroliizes procesaa piedalaas NaCl kur Cl2 H2 maisiijums pat gaismas ietekmee eksplodee.
4. Kaada veel rezonanses frekvence? Ar impulsiem elektrolizeejot neko krutaaku neieguusi. Tikai elektrodus notiiriisi ar straavas mikrotriecieniem. Nointegreejot taas straavas pulsaacijas kopsummaa dabuusiet mazaaku efektu izdaliitaas vielas daudzumaa.
5. Ar mainjstraavu elektrolizeet arii nepraats. tas buus tas pats 3.ais punkts.
6. Elektrodi un veelreiz elektrodi. UUdenim jaabuut miikstinaatam un tad tam pievieno NaOH. Preteejaa gadiijumaa kraana uudens jums tos elektrodus ar kaljkji noaudzees tikai taa, ka dabuusiet reizi meenesi mainiit elektrodus.

----------


## Tārps

Man te vēl saglabājušās piezīmes no pārbaudīta ūdeņraža ģeneratora, kurš gan bija domāts metināšanai.                                                                               http://www.bildites.lv/images/i7p0gu8f7idz2w4qmb.jpg   un  http://www.bildites.lv/viewer.php?file= ... cplf6d.jpg . Var būt jaunie censoņi grib no jauna pamēģināt. Tādu, bet mazliet lielāku plaši lietoja Sibīrijā, jo kur tad tur vienmēr ņemt tos gāzes balonus.

----------


## defs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8HyTw0a ... re=related     labs video par H2O

turpinajums   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eloKtVkF ... re=related

----------


## a_masiks

Nekā laba tajos video nav. Populistiska lekcija par sazvērestību teorijām un tukša filozofešana par sabiedriskās iekārtas maiņu, kas ļautu plānprātiņiem bīdīt savus projektus tā, lai sabiedrība apmaksātu viņu diletantiskās izklaides. Neviena skaitļa, kas pierādītu 1000% efektivitāti. Nu, piemēram - iedarbinām motoru BEZ benzīna, un nobraucam 1000km tikai un vienīgi ar 50l krāna ūdens. Ar 1000% efektivitāti tam būtu jānotiek īzī. Nenotiek... Šie ļaudis varētu pelnīt superpeļņu braukājot kā takši vai mikrobusiņi. Visa nauda, kas būtu paredzēta degvielai - aizietu viņiem tīrajā peļņā. Tā nenotiek.... Varētu darbināt pārvietojamo strāvas ģenerātoru un elektrību tirgot pa puscenu kaimiņiem. Pārdesmit kaimiņu un tu esi bagāts vīrs. Galvenais laicīgi pieliet ūdeni ģenerātoram.... tā nenotiek. Bet kas tad notiek? Bezgalīgs pētīšanas process, kur visu laiku it kā kaut kas iet bet ne līdz galam.... vajag vēl papildus līdzeķlus... rezultāts tūtīt, tūlīt... pēc brītiņa....
zini, tas atgādina zemnieku, kurš stāsta, ka viņam ir pati lielākā kartupeļu raža, viss vairāk graudu, treknākās govis... un to stāsta stāvēdams pie maximas durvīm lūdzot naudiņu, jo, redz, mājās bērniņi badā mirst... viņiem ēst nav ko...

----------


## defs

Ja gadijumā kaut ko izdomā,tad jāstāv klusu,citādi šauj nost. Ja sāksi ,piemēram,tirgot kaimiņiem elektribu pa lēto,tad cik ilgi? Un nevienam citam it kā nebūs nekāda interese-kā Tev sanāk lētāk...  ::

----------


## JDat

> Ja gadijumā kaut ko izdomā,tad jāstāv klusu,citādi šauj nost. Ja sāksi ,piemēram,tirgot kaimiņiem elektribu pa lēto,tad cik ilgi? Un nevienam citam it kā nebūs nekāda interese-kā Tev sanāk lētāk...


 Sazvērestību teorijas un tukša muldēšana.

Var taču izplatīt internetā (nedzīvojam tak 60. gados), tā lai visa pasaule zin un miers? Vai tad grūti? Ja kāds izgudro (praktiski nereāli) un grib vārīties, tad pareizi darīs ka šo nošaus.

Vai defam ir pretargumenti uz šo?

----------


## defs

Es negribu strīdēties.Protams,ka visiem ir tiesības pirkt naftas produktus,piesārņot gaisu utt.
Uzskatu par labāku stāvēt klusu,kamēr man man darbojošs modelis uz galda.Citādi no manas puses tā tiešām būtu tukša vārīšanās.Tajā video sazvērestības teorija nebija galvenais manā uztverē. Tur tika pieminēts ,ka mazāku enerģiju var lietot,ja strāva,kas plūst cauri elektrolītam ir rezonanses frekvencē ar ūdens rezonanses frekvenci-tas palīdzot saraut saites starp skābekli un ūdeņradi. Pārējās mafijas teorijas noliekam pagaidām nost. Un tagad-kas traucē uztaisīt ģeneratoru kaut vai uz 555 taimeri ar regulējumu frekvenci? Elektrodus burkā iekšā,pieslēdzam strāvu un grozām potenciometru,skatāmies,kad burbuļo vairāk. Un visa Amerika.Es saprotu,ka daudzi sāks atkal runāt par enerģijas nezūdamības likumu utt. ,bet mēģināts nav zaudēts.
 Labi,es beidzu un nestrīdos vairāk.

----------


## defs

> Es negribu strīdēties.Protams,ka visiem ir tiesības pirkt naftas produktus,piesārņot gaisu utt.
> Uzskatu par labāku stāvēt klusu,kamēr man man darbojošs modelis uz galda.Citādi no manas puses tā tiešām būtu tukša vārīšanās.Tajā video sazvērestības teorija nebija galvenais manā uztverē. Tur tika pieminēts ,ka mazāku enerģiju var lietot,ja strāva,kas plūst cauri elektrolītam ir rezonanses frekvencē ar ūdens rezonanses frekvenci-tas palīdzot saraut saites starp skābekli un ūdeņradi. Pārējās mafijas teorijas noliekam pagaidām nost. Un tagad-kas traucē uztaisīt ģeneratoru kaut vai uz 555 taimeri ar regulējumu frekvenci? Elektrodus burkā iekšā,pieslēdzam strāvu un grozām potenciometru,skatāmies,kad burbuļo vairāk. Un visa Amerika.Es saprotu,ka daudzi sāks atkal runāt par enerģijas nezūdamības likumu utt. ,bet mēģināts nav zaudēts.
>  Labi,es beidzu un nestrīdos vairāk.


 Re kur priekš JDat http://panaceauniversity.org/
Protams,ja uzskatīsi to par muļķībām,tad diez vai gribēsi lasīt.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tajā video sazvērestības teorija nebija galvenais manā uztverē.


 nepareizi. tajā video sazvērestības teorijai bija veltītas 2/3 no visa video laika. Nu un 2/3 ar "negalveno"? Jeb džeks nejēdza pats par ko runā?




> Tur tika pieminēts ,ka mazāku enerģiju var lietot,ja strāva,kas plūst cauri elektrolītam ir rezonanses frekvencē ar ūdens rezonanses frekvenci-tas palīdzot saraut saites starp skābekli un ūdeņradi.


 Nu tad atliek mums te visiem kopā noskaidrot - kas tas tāds ir "rezonanse" (it sevišķi ūdenim!!)? Un ko tā nozīmē? Acīm redzot šī foruma pasažieriem tāds jēdziens iraid svešs un nepazīstams (vismaz uz šādu publiku, kurai "rezonanse" ir līdzvērtīgs "kvazistacionārajam pipelizātoram", arī tā videolekcija bija paredzēta).
Vot var man kāds paskaidrot - vai radiokontūrs ar spoli un kondensātoru, rezonansē dod 1000% enerģiju ārā, ij spēj nodrošināt ar elektrību nelielu piecstāvu dzīvojamo māju bez papildus enerģijas pievadīšanas? Ja nē- kas liek domāt, ka šāds kontūrs var saražot neierobežoti daudz ūdenraža gāzes, sašķeļot ūdeni?

----------


## JDat

Nuka nuka. Pastāsti par ūdens rezonanses frekvenci sīkāk.
Cik saprotu ūdens molekulu rezonanses frekvenci ir ap 2.4 GHz...
Kāds tur 555 timers? Ja nu varbūt 556 timers.  ::  (joks) Ar tādu 2.4 GHz neuzģenerēsi. Te vajag miroviļņu krāsni...

Vai arī es kaut ko putroju par ūdens rezonanses frekvenci. Kaut kā zinātne klusē. Pseidozinātne (te un te) gan visu var...

Nu labi. Uztaisīs free energy vai perpetum mobile. Ko tālāk? Šķūnī darbinās pa kluso priekš kandžas aparāta. Ja ražosi sev elektrību, tad Latvenergo atnāks un konstatēs ka tev tiešām vairs nevajag viņu enerģiju. Šiem liksies aizdomīgi ka tev mājās ladusskapis un TV, bet elektrūbu nevajag... Piezvanīs kur vajag, aļa, uz letiņu "CIP" un pastāstīs par tavu free energy. A kas tur sēž? Noteikti tiek kurus sponsorē butiņģe. Attiecīgi pēc pāris dienām notiks nelaimes gadījus ar noslīkušu Defu Liepājas jūrmalā... (tfu, tfu, tfu. nedod Dievs!)

Tā ka. Labāk pēc uzbūvēšnas uzreiz iznīcini. Tad paņem Tor proxy un aizsūti uz Attiecīgam kantorim. Ja jau šos nespēja pentagons (gan jau arī naftas magnāti) apklusināt par slepeniem dokumentiem tad tavu agregātu noteikti nopublicēs ka acis nemirkšķina. Pie tam paliksi anonīms uz Wikileaks tiks pie naudas lai varētu turpināt savu darbību...

Aicinājums visiem free energy būvētājiem. Neesiet skopi ar savām zināšanām un padalieties ar pasauli. Tā pat jums nav cerību kļut bagātiem un slaveniem. Naftas magnāti jūs nomušīs ka nesmird. Nopulbicējot savus izgudrojumus internetā jus iedosiet naftas magnātiem zem jostas vietas un atbrīvosiet pasauli no viņu jūga. Bonusā paliksiet dzīvi.


PS: Ja jau beztēma, tad beztēma. Dzeru alu un instalēju kompi. A ko citu darīt, ja ne muļķības gvelzt kamēr updates instalējas?   :: 
PPS: nesūties izgudrojumus uz wikilieaks. Negribu lai sabojā sakarīgu resursu. Atrodiet citas vietas kur publicēt. Ja kas...

----------


## a_masiks

> Protams,ja uzskatīsi to par muļķībām,tad diez vai gribēsi lasīt.


 izlasīju, uzskatu to par muļķībām. Kārtējais steornistu/brīvo metinātāju saits. Atspoguļo cilvēka psiholoģiskās ilgas pēc neierobežotas haļavas. Komplektā ar reālu analfabētismu vai zemapziņas blokiem veido dīvainas, pseidozinātniskas teorijas.

----------


## defs

Es vēlreiz atkārtoju,ka nestrīdos,jo neko no tā neesmu pārbaudījis. Vienkārši,kad dzīve paliek dārgāka,tad rodas interesantas idejas...
 Kandrašovs,krievu akadēmiķis /laikam nav vērts likt linku uz video/ izteica interesantu frāzi,ka mēs esam universa daļa /tāpēc mēs to pētām/ ,nevis mēs esam izgudrojuši universu,it kā visu par to zinātu.
Sorry,nu jau panesās man uz filozofiju   :: 
 Prieks,ka elfas forumā tusē gudrākie planētas Zeme prāti,visi profesori lohi sanāk   ::  /sorry,ne visi,bet tie,kas grib kaut ko pa velti dabūt/

----------


## JDat

> Sorry,nu jau panesās man uz filozofiju  
>  Prieks,ka elfas forumā tusē gudrākie planētas Zeme prāti,visi profesori lohi sanāk


 Filozofēt var dažādi...
Profesorus par lohiem uzskata tieši free energy būvētāji. Paskat! Viens tāds būvētājs ir gudrāks par veselu kodolsintēzes zinātnieku baru, kuri mēģina palaist tokomaku...

Tā ka nevajag te (mooning). 


> Kandrašovs,krievu akadēmiķis /laikam nav vērts likt linku uz video/ izteica interesantu frāzi,ka mēs esam universa daļa /tāpēc mēs to pētām/ ,nevis mēs esam izgudrojuši universu,it kā visu par to zinātu.


 Konkrēto apgalvojumu zinātne nenoliedz...

Ja vien šis apgalvojums šobrīd ir pa "pa tēmu" konkrētajā cepienu sērijā, es neredzu ne vienu iemeslu kāpēc Defs pieminēja Kondrašovu šobrīd...   ::

----------


## defs

JDat,Kandrašovs uzbūvēja Teslas trafu,saka,ka tērē ap 36W,bet dedzina 100W spuldzīti.Man ļoti žēl,ka viņam uz galda tajā video redzams bardaks,bet neparāda konkrētus mērinstrumentus,lai varētu šim stāstam noticēt. Un turpat viņš arī to par universu izteica.Tur gan vairākas sērijas iekš rutube.ru

----------


## JDat

Par universu pareizi pateica, bet par enerģijas nezūdamības likumu... Pats saproti, ko es par to domāju... Ja jau tie pseiduzinātnieki ir uzbūvējuši, kāpēc nepublicē? Grib bagāti kļūt? Es jau izteicu savu viedokli par publicēšanu... Ar satīru protams... Piebildīšu: Pat ja nomušīs pēc publicēšanas. Iternetā tik un tā paliks tas viss. Kas ir internetā, tas ir uz mūžu...

Es pateikšu kāpēc nepublicē: Tapēc ka tur ne figa nav ko publicēt un tads daikts neeksistē. Nē nu eksistē kaut kāds vadu mudžeklis ar spolēm utt, bet tas nav free energy, tas ir kvazistacionārais pipelizators...

----------


## defs

Kā ta nepublicē? Saucas _качер_ krieviski. Pilns nets ar shēmām.Bet par lietderības koeficientu es neesmu pārliecināts.Citi dabū hoheri un spīdina dienas gaismas ekonomiskās spuldzes pa gabalu-tā nav enerģija,es uzskatu.Vajag pierubīt 2kw eļļas radiatoru un parādīt,ko rāda pribori-tas būtu kaut kas!

----------


## JDat

Ja jau pats netici tam visam, tad nafig reklamē (lasīt: cel gaisā)?

----------


## defs

Es jau neko. Mēs te par ūdeņradi vispār runājām. Ja Tu saki,ka vajag 2,4 GHz,tad jau nu diez vai sanāks haļava...To Brovina kačeri tikai sakarā ar Kandrašovu pieminēju,jo ,cik ziemā salasījos,tagad modē uz tranzistoriem...

----------


## JDat

> Es jau neko. Mēs te par ūdeņradi vispār runājām. Ja Tu saki,ka vajag 2,4 GHz,tad jau nu diez vai sanāks haļava...To Brovina kačeri tikai sakarā ar Kandrašovu pieminēju,jo ,cik ziemā salasījos,tagad modē uz tranzistoriem...


 Jā, jā uz IGBT. Ja svilst nost, tad ir zināms eksperts, kurš pakonsultēs...  ::

----------


## defs

Ar kačeriem baigā lieta,kāpēc svilst nost-slodze ir ļoti resna drāts,vai pat kapara truba,daži vijumi. Galvenā ideja ir dabūt lielu strāvas impulsu,lai aizbīdīti prom ētera magnētisko lauku,kas pēc impulsa noņemšanas atgriežas savā sākumpozīcijā un inducē sekundārajā spolē enerģiju /tā tas Kandrašovs stāsta/. Un tagad rēķini,kas nabaga tranzistoram jāpārdzivo.Ja kolektora spriegums 30V,bet tas mudīgi jāpieliek trubai,kam pretestība 0,000...omi. Nu tas ir extremāls pasākums   ::  
 Tāpēc jau Tesla savā transformatorā lietoja dzirksteļspraugu-sanāk ļoti liela strāva,izlādējot kondensātoru un arī nav,kam nosvilt.Vēl piebildīšu,ka Teslas laikā tranzistoru laikam jau nebija nopērkami   ::  
 Labi,te ūdeņraža tēma   ::

----------


## JDat

> Vēl piebildīšu,ka Teslas laikā tranzistoru laikam jau nebija nopērkami   
>  Labi,te ūdeņraža tēma


 Laikam Tesla nemācēja googles tantei pareizi prasīt  ::

----------


## defs

JDat,paldies,ļoti patīkami aprunāties ar gudru cilveku,es off  ::

----------


## defs

Esmu nonācis pie secinājuma,ka h2 ģeneratoru nav vērts būvēt,lai dedzinātu gāzi. Ir vēl labāka haļava,bet par to runāšu tad,kad uzbūvēšu...
Šodien nevienu nost vairs nešaus,tad būtu jānošauj n-tie cilvēki. Tāpat vari dedzināt elektrību kaut no akumulatora un nemaksāt LE neko-par to neviens nedrīkst uzbrukt.
 Patiesībā sanāk,ka saucamais mūžīgais dzinējs tiek nepareizi interpretēts. No mazākas jaudas uztaisīt lielāku vienkārši ir neloģiski un neiespējami.Bet ,cik te netā samācījos-ir jārada apstākļi,lai izmantotu to jaudu,par kuru šodien nav jāmaksā. 
 Piemēram,uzbūvējam vēja ģeneratoru,noliekam uz galda un sākam klaigāt: es jau teicu,ka nekad nekas tur nebūs...! Kāpēc nav???-tāpēc,ka neesam to novietojuši vējā,kur tam jādarbojas! Un tāpat der padomāt par citiem resursiem. Te būs kaut vai viena shēma,par lietderību neko iepriekš nevaru pateikt...
Vienīgi tur rakstā bija teikts,ka tas ir uz paša risku-dzīvībai spriegums bīstams!

----------


## Delfins

Par to vēju man ir sava doma - tā kā vēju mēs ķeram, attiecīgi viena enerģija pārvēršas par citu. Reāli tas nozīmē, ka planētai "dzīves cikls" tiek mazliet izjaukts (tieši tāpat okeānam/zemei), un var radīt neatgriezeniskas (uz ilgāku laiku) negatīvas sekas. Manuprāt jādomā mazliet citā virzienā - kā samazināt energopatēriņu, jo ja būs maz patēriņš, tad tā pati ogles/naftas un t.t. nebūs nekas traks (kā pirms strauja tehnoloģiska progresa laikos). Dedzinam elektrību naktī pilsētās, kad ir jāguļ - iztērētās enerģijas efektivitāte/lietderīgums tuvu nullei.  Dzelzs rumakus ar pāris tonnām dzenājam lai tikai savus treknos 100kg pārvietotu no punkta A uz B.. un t.t.  

PS: lai man tiktu uz darbu ar velo piem. vajag nieka 50kcal, ar auto man tas būtu 5000kcal  (pēc aptuveniem aprēķiniem)

----------


## Vikings

Defs, tā shēma tik tiešām varētu strādāt, bet pirmkārt - lietderība ir ļoti apšaubāma. Otrkārt - kur tur bīstami spriegumi, priekš kam kondensators uz 2 - 5kV? Neona lampiņas iedegšanās spriegums takš ir zem 100V, attiecīgi, ja spriegums uz kondensatora sasniedz šo spriegumu, tas tiek izlādēts aķī un spriegums uz tā nokrītas.

----------


## defs

> Defs, tā shēma tik tiešām varētu strādāt, bet pirmkārt - lietderība ir ļoti apšaubāma. Otrkārt - kur tur bīstami spriegumi, priekš kam kondensators uz 2 - 5kV? Neona lampiņas iedegšanās spriegums takš ir zem 100V, attiecīgi, ja spriegums uz kondensatora sasniedz šo spriegumu, tas tiek izlādēts aķī un spriegums uz tā nokrītas.


 Jā,kamēr pieslēgts aķis.Ja kaut kur pazūd kontakts,tad tie tūkstoši voltu,kas uz kondensātora,var izlēdēties caur cilvēku,ja grābstās.Tesla savā shēmā lietoja dzirksteļspraugu,kondensātors uzlādējas,tad caur dzirksteļspraugu padeva spriegumu uz pazeminošu trafu.
 Par lietderību. Nu,cik saprotu,tā ir tā pati Saules enerģija,jo kā veidojas zibens. Ja liekas,ka pārāk lēni viss process notiek,var lietot garāku antenu vai pat vairākas.Tesla zināja,ka Zemes atmosfēra patiesībā ir kā liels kondensātors,kas uzlādējas no Saules.Zeme ir pretējais /negatīvais/ pols.
Ja kāds izdomā eksperimentēt,tad antena janovieto uz izolātoriem,cilvēkiem un dzīvniekiem neaizsniedzama vietā. Es pats šādu lādētāju tagad netaisīšu,man ir pavisam cita ideja,kas jāizmēģina.Ātrāk nav vērts runāt,citādi sanāk tukšu salmu kulšana.

----------


## Vikings

Man šķiet, Tu nejēdz vairāk kā Epis no programmēšanas. Par šīm lietām VISPĀR nevajadzētu runāt kamēr nav kādas nopietnas sapratnes par pamatlietām (kuru te acīmredzami nav). Iesaku tiešām par šo vairāk nerunāt kamēr nav strādājošs galarezultāts vai sapratne, ka tas viss ir garām. Savādāk pašam pēc laika nāksies smieties par to ko raksti.

----------


## defs

> Man šķiet, Tu nejēdz vairāk kā Epis no programmēšanas...


 Es nemaz nezināju,ka Epis ir programmētājs   ::  
Labi,ūdeņradim laikam varam pielikt punktu.Vēlāk,kad /ja/ kaut kas sanāks uzcirtišu jaunu tēmu   ::

----------

